# do cats nipples always go big and pink if they are pregnant?



## possumlover (May 19, 2009)

hi

i have a an 11 month old cat,unspayed.around 4 weeks ago i went away for the weekend,she was on heat and i told my boyfriend not to let her out as i wanted her to be spayed.i came back and he said she had got out twice (what an idiot)and hed gone out looking for her after a while both times and had caught her with 3 cats!she wasnt doing anything when he saw them but she had been out for hours.he said the second time she came back and she had a bite on her ear and her collar was missing!

basically,i think she may be pregnant,but on all the websites ive been on it ays their nipples go all big and pink and hers havnt changed much,i think they may be a little pinker but not much different,but she does feel a lot chunkier around her middle,shes not acting much different shes anaffectionate cat anyway.do you think she sounds pregnant?


----------



## possumlover (May 19, 2009)

please reply someone,dont read and run!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I do not know to much about pregnant cats sorry, but hope someone can answer.
x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How long ago was she caught when cats are around 3 weeks pregnant the nipples will start getting bigger and enlarge and over the weeks hair will fall out around her nipples when she hits about 6 weeks you will notice that she will be getting fat and she will get fatter and fatter her behaviour will change also she will be more loving towards you. if you have any other cats she may start being funny with them but its just hormoans. hope your girl is ok and keep us updated.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Forgot to say feed your cat kitten food from now on give her as much as she wants and her appitite will increase the further she gets on with the pregnancy. Its a good idea when shes 8 weeks to set up a box in a room that dosent have much noise etc and get her used to being in there so she will have the kittens in there.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

they go pink but not all get bigger strait away depends on cat.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my girl who had 8 didnt change but showed all other signs

How long ago was it? If your really not sure a vet can do a scan


----------



## Stiltskin (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello. It's called 'pinking up', and you should see a change around 3 weeks. Basically the nipples turn distinctly pink and get a _little_ more prominant. The nipples gradually get bigger and bigger throughout the prgenancy.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sorry i dont know too much myself only going by my cat that is pregnant now!! her nipples got a lot brighter around about week 4 and have slowly got bigger not much thou!! but i'd say if she got got and was with male cats its prob 99% she is

You could always pop her to the vet

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Maiden queens usually are very visually pink, it doesn't always happen as definitely for queens that have had litters before.


----------

